# Physicians Asst Help



## knic8867 (Feb 5, 2009)

What if a PA is the only one in the office with no supervising M.D. in the office at the same time, how do we bill this? Please resond ASAP!!!
Karen


----------



## knic8867 (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't believe the PA can bill for services because there was no supervising MD on site.
Thanks
Karen


----------



## j.berkshire (Feb 5, 2009)

The PA can bill for services under his/her own ID# for an established patient, and it depends on your state and scope of practice for PAs to bill for a new patient or a new problem.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 5, 2009)

C. Physician Supervision The PA's physician supervisor (or a physician designated by the supervising physician or employer as provided under State law or regulations) is primarily responsible for the overall direction and management of the PA's professional activities and for assuring that the services provided are medically appropriate for the patient. The physician supervisor (or physician designee) need not be physically present with the PA when a service is being furnished to a patient and may be contacted by telephone, if necessary, unless State law or regulations require otherwise.

You would bill the services under the PA's name and number 

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/Downloads/bp102c15.pdf

This site also provides some good information....

http://www.aapa.org/gandp/3rdparty.html

One chart that may be helpful is the "Medicare Policy Chart for Physician Assistants"


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 5, 2009)

*PA help*

Just as an aside to this, we have some insurances that do not recognize PA's at all (even within their scope of practice for the state). If it's not billed incident to, they do not cover it, so we are trying to figure out how we can inform the patient up front. Not quite sure how we are going to do this yet.


----------



## cossess (Feb 25, 2009)

I work for an Internal medical provider and he has two PA's working with him and he would like to know if he is still required to sign the notes when an insurance does not require credentialing for PA's? Provider is in CT


----------



## amjordan (Feb 25, 2009)

It depends on the guidelines of your state.  However, if I were a provider and my name was going out on the claim I would want to know what that documentation said.  So, I would recommend any physician to sign off on the PA's notes just for that reason.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree with Angela.  In addition, here's a comment from our local carrier.

http://www.cignagovernmentservices.com/partb/pubs/mb/2000/00_5/forall/b0005b03d.html


----------

